# **** HR SPARTACUS Rome Monti Fields JH Boykin Spaniel for STUD ****



## vince881 (Feb 13, 2015)

We are proud to Stud out Rome our Boykin Spaniel. Rome has a loving personality but knows when it's time to go to work. Rome was welped 7/25/2014. He is 16inches at the top of his shoulder, Chocolate Coat, and weighs 32lbs. This go getting Boykin has made us proud in the field and has achieved his AKC Junior Hunter Title and is working towards his AKC Senior Title as well. Rome currently has a Junior and Seasoned Title, 2 Passes at the AKC Senior Level, and 1 Finished Passed. We plan to run UKC Finished and AKC Master Levels in the Spring & Fall of 2017. He is casting, marking and running blinds excellent. We invite you to call us for more information. Rome is ready to STUD. And please visit his pedigree on huntingboykinpedigree.
Rome is BSS, AKC, UKC Registered.
​
OFA Hips: BY-2612G24M-VPI (GOOD)
OFA Eyes: BY-EYE537/23M-NOPI (CLEAR)
OFA Elbow: BY-EL375M24-VPI (Normal)
OFA Heart: BY-CA1229/25M/P-VPI (Normal)
EIC: CLEAR
BSR Reg: 029778
UKC Reg: R264-455
AKC Reg: SR95215501
​
EIC-Clear CEA-Carrier DM-Carrier VWII-Clear PFK-Clear PRA Cord4-Clear PRCD-Clear 
​
Call Us Direct 615-239-9178


----------

